# I was always told you cant bread piranha



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm new here, and very happy to hear that it is possible to breed piranha. I had rbp a few years ago, but got rid of them when my filter and heater broke in the same day. I was always told that they dont bread in captivity. Now I have just bought some more little ones 2 weeks ago. I bought 7, but the 2 smallest runty ones died, and now I have 5 healthy good looking ones.

oh and do you guys buy from pet stores or have fish shipped live or what? only piranha I usually see in pet stores are red bellys. I wouldn't mind mixing in some terns. I see some of you even have Piraya.

anyway. can I see some pictures/video of some breading piranha, eggs, fry, or anything else cool and breeding piranha related? I've found alot of pictures on this site, but none of eggs or babys or anything like that.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Click me for breeding video!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

heres some info and pics
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=11


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You heard wrong


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

this stuff is sweet! yea I definentily heard wrong. I went through this whole section and looked at all the threads with attactments and have seen tons of eggs/fry. They should all be put in one place so people can see them easier.

and FRY you should add that to the downloads/video section! There are only feeding videos in there.

anyway, I'm very happy to see that you guys have figured out so much about breeding these guys. Hopefully I can get mine to hump when they grow up


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I went through this whole section and looked at all the threads with attactments and have seen tons of eggs/fry. They should all be put in one place so people can see them easier.


They are all put in one place. THE BREEDING FORUM!!!



> and FRY you should add that to the downloads/video section! There are only feeding videos in there


And I have suggested to the mods several times this vid be put in the correct place, but they couldn't care less.


----------

